# Critter nation



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Since the thread got closed before I had an answer,does anyone here have or have had the single level critter nation cage for rats? Is it suitable?

I just want to know about the cage, I don't need nor want you all telling me to move out, or my housing is inadequate, or my animals are suffering. I am quite frankly sick of being made to feel like the sort of cruel people the RSPCA remove pets from. I have never met anyone who has a problem with any of my setups, nor has any complaints about my pets. My pets are all healthy and happy and a damn site better off than many others, in fact their kept better than some people. It took me months to pluck up the courage to post here again, but it seems like "second chances" are non existent here. I am on a lot of different forums and I've never had the slightest bit of trouble with any of them,except here. And only on the rodent/rabbit section. Is it because I won't bend to everyone's liking? Because I can't go out and buy a bigger shed, magically making it fit where the other is? Because I don't spend silly on them anymore after getting into big problems doing so in the past? Because I don't dot every 'i' and cross every 't' in the rulebook? I have never ever done anything to anyone here, I joined up because I thought it was a friendly place where everyone wanted to discuss their pets, not get ripped to shreds for the cage being 5" too small. I have just struggled to get home with a bale of aubiose on my bike, so I can clean my animals out this afternoon, if I didn't care about them I would of left them be till next week when I'd get a lift, not made myself a joke to anyone passing. You think I'm childish? I'm not the one ganging up on someone through the safety of the computer screen. Why don't you go look in the mirror, I'm sure your not perfect either, but we'll forget that shall we? After all your all friends with friends, and I learnt long ago in the playground that "friends stick together"


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Is it this one?
Midwest Critter Nation Single Small Animal Cage - Next Day Delivery Midwest Critter Nation Single Small Animal Cage

If it is I would say it's too small-definitely not tall enough-rats like to climb and be high up.

Here's a page showing rat cages and how many rats they're suitable for

http://www.rct-rats.co.uk/Info/Available_Cages/Suitable_Cages.htm

The single level critter is suitable only for 2 rats or for babies/retirement homes for elderly rats or for sick rats.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

What about a Jenny?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

polishrose said:


> Is it this one?
> Midwest Critter Nation Single Small Animal Cage - Next Day Delivery Midwest Critter Nation Single Small Animal Cage
> 
> If it is I would say it's too small-definitely not tall enough-rats like to climb and be high up.
> ...


Actually the Critter Nation is basically 1/2 an explorer so technically it should fit up to 6 rats. Personally I wouldn't keep more than 3 in it, so Wobbles could use it.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

No its too small. There are loads that are bigger that are cheaper. Jenny cage is good!!

The problem is hun you don't listen to advice. People have bothered to write long replies to your threads and yet they are ignored. And you quite often side with people who clearly don't truly care about the welfare of their animals. I for one am not doubting that you do not care about your animals, but you have proven that you have not researched those animals meaning you are not prepared for them. You have a problem with cold dark places (sorry I don't understand it...I meant to look it up) yet you can't keep the animals in the house, only in a shed, meaning you have to face those demons everyday....this is not someone who has planned ahead. If you can't house them you shouldn't have bought them in the first place. Rats particularly are sociable animals and will not be achieving their full potential in a shed. 

This site is not prone to ganging up on people, but you do not help yourself. Of course you are entitled to your opinion but you cannot get offended by people expressing their own counter-opinions.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

chrisd said:


> Actually the Critter Nation is basically 1/2 an explorer so technically it should fit up to 6 rats. Personally I wouldn't keep more than 3 in it, so Wobbles could use it.


6?In the single level one? Looks far too small for that.And I would be happy following the guidelines on the page I linked which says 2 only.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

............


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

polishrose said:


> 6?In the single level one? Looks far too small for that.And I would be happy following the guidelines on the page I linked which says 2 only.


You're looking at the wrong one. You're looking at the Critter 1 not the Critter Nation.

ETA: I wouldn't stick too firmly to those guidelines either tbh.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

chrisd said:


> You're looking at the wrong one. You're looking at the Critter 1 not the Critter Nation.
> 
> ETA: I wouldn't stick too firmly to those guidelines either tbh.


Oops-thank you-I've not seen any of these in person so assumed it was that one,sorry.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Is it the one with 2 chins in it?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah but it would only be half of that. I'd say it's big enough for 3 rats, definitely not 6 though.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

For the price of that cage, and considering its size on the stand, could you not fit in an explorer with the stand taken off? This reduces the size of an explorer quite dramatically so that's always worth a thought.

I'd advise you not to get that cage because there are other which are much better value for money which may me better fitting to your shed. The tom rat cage is quite big I believe and you can get it brand new on ebay buy it now for £60. 

Critter Nations are imported from America which is why the price tag is so high, it's a waste of money to be perfectly honest.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I always thought the CNs looked tiny in the photos and how anyone kept 12 in it was beyond me. But now I have an Aventura which despite the slightly different setup is the same size. Personally I wouldn't keep 12 in a double, 8 or 9 seems to be max for me do I would suggest 4 would be perfectly fine in a single level CN. 
If you need to lose a bit of height you can take the cage off the stand but honestly it won't be a problem for yours (you have 3 I believe?)
The CNs are much bigger in real life than they look (which is why I had to get rid of my dining table  )


ETA: ooo yes a Tom would be lovely. I have one and I love it. It's up to you what you spend your money on but a CN would be fine if you choose to go that route.
However, remembering what you said about your last cage the pans are shallow still so you'll have the same problem


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> I do listen to what people have said, and I do try to act on them. I asked about a JH cage and was told why its not suitable, so I am not getting one. Same goes for the critter cages. But some advice is beyond belief, like saying I should move out of a home I'm perfectly happy and ok in, for the animals. Or that I should get a bigger shed, which there's no space for. Advice like that isn't really reasonable or fair to expect. If I told someone to think of moving out to fit in a cage for a rodent, they'd tell me where to go and I honestly wouldn't blame them!
> 
> I normally do research any animal I want first, but I'll admit I didn't with the rats though, I saw my friends's rat, loved it on sight, wanted one and got one.
> 
> ...


That's what I mean...you have not prepared for your animals. Wait till you have grown up, got your own place and then you can have them in your house etc.

Anyways this is my last post...you are a kid. I still feel bad for you rats.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> I do listen to what people have said, and I do try to act on them. I asked about a JH cage and was told why its not suitable, so I am not getting one. Same goes for the critter cages. But some advice is beyond belief, like saying I should move out of a home I'm perfectly happy and ok in, for the animals. Or that I should get a bigger shed, which there's no space for. Advice like that isn't really reasonable or fair to expect. If I told someone to think of moving out to fit in a cage for a rodent, they'd tell me where to go and I honestly wouldn't blame them!


:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:

when i lived with my parents i asked for 2 pet rats they said no. i didnt go out and buy any without telling them, there house there rules. i waited until i was 20, until i had moved into my own flat, and 2 days later i bought 2 rats. 4 years later ive owned 56 rats.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

I havent seen that cage in the flesh so no idea how it looks size wise without this chins in it, but with them in it looks quite small. I have a Jenny and it has a deep base, you can pick them up 2nd hand for £30-£40 and I think brand new are about £80ish.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.................


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes you can Wobbles


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

why is the cage you have not good enough. just add more toys. if you are worried about subtrate on the floor make a skirting to go around the cage to stop it.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

my bpys kick bedding out of their cages. i have 2 furet towers, 2 furet plus, a freddy and a mary. i have all of that in the living room of my one bed flat. 
its not that hard to clean up every few days. or use fleece bedding, dosent get kicked out and can be washed


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Good job you can't see my place then Wobbles. The rats kick their shredded paper all over my kitchen table. The ferrets kick out their litterbox substrate all over the floor. Earlier they found a bag of shredded paper I hadn't got around to putting in the shed. My lounge looked like a scene from the Christmas nativity with shredded paper all over the floor like a stable . Then I've got a 5 yr old child who thinks he has to leave a trail of crumbs everywhere he goes like Hansel and Gretel going through the forest


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Laura I don't know if you've noticed but on the critter nation the tray is very shallow! It will be the same if not more shallow than your current flight cage.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Do you know anyone who can weld? 

Oh is going to make me some metal trays from welding plates (they will rust in time but it'll take a while with careful cleaning and drying!) to stop litter coming out or if you can get some perspex you can get it cut to size and use glue to fix it together (there is sealants suitable for animal use) 

I have 6 girls in te top of an explorer if laid out well it's fine IMO I wouldn't have anymore and thankfully my girls aren't big then are only small, I have 5 boys in the bottom (small again as they are nakeds lol!)


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Some rodents just don't like being handled Wobbles. My previous group of rats were cuddly babies who craved out of cage time. My 3 boys now, are really not keen on coming out despite early and constant handling. They will sit in my arms now and relax more but the moment they see their cage they scrabble towards it.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I would say so yes- I have a few that weren't handled before I got them so they don't like being picked up. They're fine once they're on you but they don't like being picked up and especially from their own cage- they'll back into a corner if you try to reach in and pick them up quickly but will happily come to the door and get strokes and treats etc and love having cuddles when they're out. I guess it's kind of the same as being cage agressive but just the other way round.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> Is there such a thing as being 'cage shy', by which I mean afraid to leave somewhere they know (their cage), so they try to avoid being caught and moved somewhere unfamiliar?


the majority of rodents etc don't like being picked up... think of it yourself- some 60 ft animal reaches its paw into your house and picks you up. yea you know the creature- shes quite pleasant in fact and brings nommy stuff, but would you want him grabbing you?! 

i always try to get mine so they walk onto my hands or up my arm if they want out, so only clean them out when they are wanting out for a play...

make any sense?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah just be careful how to lay the cage out, Honestly its quite a good size when your careful how you put things in e.t.c Unless you have massive girls i wouldnt think it would be to bad!

Most of mine are cage shy, two girls are very hand shy they will tollerate a stritch e.t.c but dont like being handled alot. They will come for a sniff and a quick ear rub when out playing so i know its just there personalities they are all different.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

............


----------

